# twig catfish



## Jessi and Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a twig catfish in a 55g tank with mollies, gourmis, sharks, tetras, horseface loach and several other tropical fish. I noticed yesterday that at the very end of his tail he has two white absess type things. he seems to be swimming and eating fine. we have had the tank for about 2 months and I had to treat it not to long ago due to a swordtail getting fin rot. any kind of info about what maybe wrong would be helpful.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Might be Lymphocystis, might be abcess, might be galls, might be infected spots, might be nothing.
Maybe you can just rub them off, or trim them off, or let them fall off.
Maybe there's nothing you can do, or nothing you _should_ do, or something you can & should do.

Helpful, eh?

Without a better description, or a picture, guessing is all we can do.

It could be a wound, or it could be an infection, or it could be an attachment site.. there's too many things it could be to give any useful answer.
Make sure the gravel is clean, change about 1/4 of the tank water, and inspect the filter.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

What are your present water stats in ammonia,nitrite, nitrate, and ph.
Lymthocsystis is a virus, it will look like a cauliflower or a cluster of eggs on the fins or body of the fish.


----------

